# TTSmash - verified table tennis betting service



## TTSmash (Jul 10, 2022)

Hello,

I would like to introduce you to the TTSsmash service.
TTsmash is a service dealing with betting on table tennis, specifically on setka cup tournaments. Most of the tips are from the Sydney room, where We have the most insight and the most statistics available.
We have been operating since May 2022.
TTSmash is fully verified by a third party, all tips are traceable and verifiable.

VERIFICATION HERE: https://betverified.com/profile/?serviceid=2338&servicename=TTSmash

MEMBERSHIP:

The maximum number of people in a paid membership is 15.
The price is €60 per month, or €150 for 3 months.
Payment accepted only in BTC,LTC,ETH,USDT

If you are interested in membership, or you have some additional questions, write me on e-mail: ttsmashinfo@gmail.com


----------



## TTSmash (Jul 17, 2022)

Actual July bilance 7  1 
ROI 163.25%
Profit 50.6 units


----------



## TTSmashBets (Aug 3, 2022)

Free Bet for Today here! 








						TTSmash
					

You can view and join @TTSmash right away.




					t.me


----------

